# On Board Grafikkarte deaktivieren notwendig?



## one_o (22. März 2009)

Hallo T.Gemeinde

Habe seit gestern eine neue Grafikkarte (Geforce 9500GT_1024MB Ram),und jetzt frage ich mich ob ich meine On Board Grafikkarte deaktivieren mus?


mfg.one


----------



## ink (22. März 2009)

Normalerweise wird sie deaktiviert wenn die Grafikkarte eingesetzt und installiert wird.
Aber ein Bilick in den Gerätemanager gibt da Aufschluss.
Andernfalls einfach im Bios deaktivieren.
mfg


----------



## one_o (22. März 2009)

Dort zeigt er mir nur eine an .

Siehe Bild:


----------



## Maik (22. März 2009)

Hi,

dann ist doch alles bestens 

mfg Maik


----------



## one_o (22. März 2009)

Dann weiß ich jetzt auch nicht weiter mein PC verbraucht im normal Betrieb 1GB Ram,ist sowas normal ?

Siehe Bild:





mfg.one


----------



## Maik (22. März 2009)

Welche Anwendungen und Prozesse laufen denn da im "Normalbetrieb"?

mfg Maik


----------



## one_o (22. März 2009)

Winamp    8.604k  
Antivir         1.464k
Firefox     60.452k
Vista        

Dann müste  Vista mehr als 900MB Ram im normal Betrieb verbrauchen,kann sowas sein ?


----------



## ink (22. März 2009)

Bei Vista ist des schon durchaus möglich.
Dieses Ganze hübsch-blink-Fensterchenhierundda braucht schon ne Menge Speicher
mfg


----------



## AndreG (23. März 2009)

Moin,

Der Ram Verbrauch ist I.O. wird eh nach ner Zeit noch etwas ansteigen.

Ich gebe dir aber den Tipp die Onboardkarte trotzdem von Hand zu deaktivieren, wenn es im Bios möglich ist. Gabs schon dolle Dinger wenn beide an waren und man es nicht merkte.

Mfg Andre


----------



## djbergo (23. März 2009)

Ich hab auch Vista und obwohl ich

Kaspersky, Steam, Firefox, MediaPlayer auf habe, verbrauch ich gerade einmal 450 MB Ram


----------



## AndreG (23. März 2009)

Tja wenn ich es neu installieren würde passt das. Aber man startet einige Progs mit etc. und schon geht der Verbrauch hoch. Die schöne bunte Oberfläche braucht ne Menge Platz etc.

Ist halt die Frage was man will.


----------



## Johannes7146 (26. Mai 2009)

Das ganze hat eine ganz einfache erklärung: Stichwort SuperFetch

klick

Die Funktion kann per registry abgeschaltet werden. Folge dadruch: Ram Auslastung sinkt, Programme starten langsamer. Boot wird (minimal) schneller.

kurz gesagt: deaktivieren lohnt (meiner Meinung nach) nicht.


----------

